# A girly phone with in rs 4000



## the_souvik (Oct 16, 2010)

One of my friend has asked  me to choose a phone for his wife which should be small,slim and lite. Being a guy,I am at sea as what to refer.Plz help me.


----------



## kamal_saran (Oct 16, 2010)

Go for nokia 7020. It is slim fold and having camera. Bluetooth. Memory card at price of 4.5k


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2010)

If she doesnt sms too much I would say get samsung Champ..

Champ is sleek, small and looks cute and it is a touchscreen with dual speaker phone...radio plays directly through speakers without headset and it got 3.5mm jack too

Samsung C3300K Champ - Full phone specifications


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 16, 2010)

Champ would be big in size ,and touchscreen is absolute no no. The screen should be small and the phone must fit her palm.(you know how particular women are).


----------



## pujan1989 (Oct 16, 2010)

Try out LG's GM200...decent bar phone under 4k....wireless radio and mp3 player with 2.1 ch speakers!!

Also try out the new C-series phones by nokia..almost all are under 5k and are filled with features


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2010)

but champ is even smaller then Nokia 2700 in height and thickness...just a 3-4mm wide

Samsung C3300K Champ vs. Nokia 2700 classic - GSMArena.com

Ok just tell her to check that out too...casually


----------



## Empirial (Oct 16, 2010)

I think Micromax Q55 Bling is perfect. Micromax : Products : Q55


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 16, 2010)

I bought a Nokia 2730 Classic for my sis.


*www.prlog.org/10803060-nokia-2730-1.jpg


----------



## azzu (Oct 16, 2010)

Definetly Micromaxq55 Bling
my sister has it.. Great fone for Non-techies


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 17, 2010)

Samsung or any other brand ? Told him about bling and 7020.


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 18, 2010)

Nokia 2730 is way to go... 
My friend got that for his sister...she loves it..
Micromax Bling looks good, but is it durable?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 23, 2010)

i too wanted a phone under 5k for my mom , but how reliable is micromax ? what about its service centers ?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Oct 23, 2010)

I own micromax Q2.
It is a nice phone. But dont expect the quality of bigger brands.But it never let me down.
Happy with it.
And will be buying a Q75 soon..

If it is for your mom,i wont recommend the Q series.

And saying about their service centers.But i doubt their knowledge.
I got a replacement for my Q2 when it had some  headset problem(That came from my fault).
They said they can't repair it and for 1 week i had to call them continuously to make them check my phone and finally they gave a replacement. They were saying they were not getting enough repair parts from micromax.

Even after all these i liked the phone's reliability. So it is k.


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2010)

imgame2 said:


> i too wanted a phone under 5k for my mom , but how reliable is micromax ? what about its service centers ?



No problem's here
i have been using q5 from last 9 months and my sister q55 from 5-6 months no problems yet..
but it also depends on how u Use too..
but as far as me no problems here from micromax. Thumbs Up


----------

